# Rest my case (figurado)



## Solmar

He visto que a veces, cuando hay una discusión utilizan esta expresión "I rest my case" para zanjarla cuando parece que no llegan a ninguna parte.

¿Qué significa "I rest my case", si es una frase hecha? ¿O se traduce literalmente como "Dejo mi caso"?

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.


Solmar


----------



## daviesri

Perdoname si mi español falta un poco en mi explicacion.

"I rest my case" es un término que usan abogados.  Si el abogado esta defendiendo el acusado va a presentar su caso al jurado y el  juez.  Cuando se termina con todo que va a decir, dice "I rest my case", que significa que esta terminado y tiene nada mas para explicar de su caso.


----------



## funnydeal

De acuerdo con Daviesri

Es cuando el abogado ha terminado la presentación de su alegato ante el jurado o juez.


----------



## GiggLiden

"I rest my case" means ... I'm finished talking.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Estoy de acuerdo con davie y Funny. Pero..... lo uso yo cuando ando discutiendo con alguien y al fin y al cabo, tengo la razón o termina que estoy en lo correcto. Digo, "Ok, so I rest my case." 

Cómo lo dirían en español?


----------



## funnydeal

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Estoy de acuerdo con davie y Funny. Pero..... lo uso yo cuando ando discutiendo con alguien y al fin y al cabo, tengo la razón o termina que estoy en lo correcto. Digo, "Ok, so I rest my case."
> 
> Cómo lo dirían en español?



Depende si la discusión "termina" bien o no, se me ocurre

"No tengo más que decir"

"No deseo agregar más"

"He dicho lo que es"

Pero espera otras sugerencias


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

Además, muchas veces conlleva un leve matiz decir "I rest my case".Normalmente si el abogado ha presentado mucha evidencia y pruebas(es decir que ha pronunciado un buen discurso) para apoyar la inocencia de la persona que defiende o para apoyar la culpabilidad del acusado dirá "I rest my case" para enfatizar qué "tremendo" es lo que ha dicho en cuanto a la culpabilidad o a la inocencia de la persona en cuestión. Se ve que aquel abogado está para ganar el caso o al menos que él piensa que está para ganarlo...Es un acto dramático. ¿Me explico bien?


----------



## JB

I rest my case isn't just "I'm done talking" but, "See, what I just told you proves that I'm right."
There must be an equivalent in Spanish, I just don't know what._  No es mi culpa; soy gringo, que tampoco es mi culpa.

_There is a Latin expression "Q.E.D." Quod era demonstrandum  == which was to be demonstrated -- which one writes at the end of a logical argument--which is about the same.

My dictionary (Larousse Spanish-Eng) gives, as _Jur:  terminar el alegato, _ to rest one's case,as well as _Allí queda_ for "there the matter rests.'  Is there any Spanish everyday expression similar to these?  

By the way, the Google Automatic Translator gives:  recline mi caja.  Google is sometimes pretty good, but not so good with expresions.


----------



## GiggLiden

jbruceismay said:
			
		

> I rest my case isn't just "I'm done talking" but, "See, what I just told you proves that I'm right."
> There must be an equivalent in Spanish, I just don't know what._  No es mi culpa; soy gringo, que tampoco es mi culpa.
> 
> _There is a Latin expression "Q.E.D." Quod era demonstrandum == which was to be demonstrated -- which one writes at the end of a logical argument--which is about the same.
> 
> My dictionary (Larousse Spanish-Eng) gives, as _Jur:  terminar el alegato, _ to rest one's case,as well as _Allí queda_ for "there the matter rests.'  Is there any Spanish everyday expression similar to these?
> 
> By the way, the Google Automatic Translator gives: recline mi caja. Google is sometimes pretty good, but not so good with expressions.



When the attorney tells the judge, "I rest my case, your honor," it means "I don't have any further evidence to present to the court for consideration."

PS: The correct version of QED is ... "Quod erat demonstrandum


----------



## JB

Dear Greg:
You're right about QED.  I guess I was thinking in Spanish, or maybe just sloppy.  Apologies, and thanks for correcting it.


----------



## funnydeal

jbruceismay said:
			
		

> I rest my case isn't just "I'm done talking" but, "See, what I just told you proves that I'm right."
> There must be an equivalent in Spanish, I just don't know what._  No es mi culpa; soy gringo, que tampoco es mi culpa.
> 
> _There is a Latin expression "Q.E.D." Quod era demonstrandum  == which was to be demonstrated -- which one writes at the end of a logical argument--which is about the same.
> 
> My dictionary (Larousse Spanish-Eng) gives, as _Jur:  terminar el alegato, _ to rest one's case,*as well as Allí queda for "there the matter rests.'  Is there any Spanish everyday expression similar to these?  *
> 
> By the way, the Google Automatic Translator gives:  recline mi caja.  Google is sometimes pretty good, but not so good with expresions.



In México and among friends you can hear "Ahí muere" when you want to end an argument or discussion.


----------



## hanussen

"get off my rest" tiene el mismo significado?


----------



## daviesri

I have never heard the term "get off my rest".


----------



## GiggLiden

hanussen said:
			
		

> "get off my rest" tiene el mismo significado?



Mayhap (perhaps) you mean ... "get off my case" ... which means ... 
"get off my back" which means ...
"stop bugging me" which means ...
"¡¡¡ deje enojandome !!!"


----------



## helenduffy

I rest my case : Hemos terminado de presentar el caso.
Will that do?


----------



## palomica

In my 14 years of working in courts in the U.S., I have never heard anyone say "I rest my case" as far as I can remember. That is frequently said in more social or informal debates, but in court the judge usually asks "Do you rest?" or "Does the prosecution/defense rest?" And the parties to the case simply say "We rest" or "The government/prosecution/defense/people rest."


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

palomica said:
			
		

> In my 14 years of working in courts in the U.S., I have never heard anyone say "I rest my case" as far as I can remember.


 
  It is often said in the courts of popular serials and tv programs like "Law and Order", probably to dramatize whatever has been said. I maintain that this is how the phrase entered common speech..


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Recupero este hilo para ver si alguien me puede echar una manita. Hasta ahora nadie ha facilitado una traducción exacta o modo de decir equivalente en castellano. Me pregunto si alguno de vostros sí sabe alguna expresión para "I rest my case" en castellano. Yo había pensado poner algo así como "Dicho esto, ¿qué más puedo añadir?"

El contexto es el siguiente:

*The Darwin Awards contains nine chapters about the stupidity of men, and one chapter about the stupidity of women. I rest my case.*

Gracias de antemano, chicos


----------



## Dani California

Hola Traductora
¡Cuanto tiempo sin aparecer por aquí!, me alegro de "verte"
A mi esta expresión me recuerda lo que decía Sáenz de Buruaga cuando concluída el telediario: "así son las cosas y así se las hemos contado".
Echa un vistazo a estos dos links donde se explica algo del tema, por si aclara algo:
http://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/I+rest+my+case
http://dictionary.cambridge.org/define.asp?key=case*5+0&dict=I
Saludos


----------



## JB

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Hasta ahora nadie ha facilitado una traducción exacta o modo de decir equivalente en castellano. "
> *The Darwin Awards contains nine chapters about the stupidity of men, and one chapter about the stupidity of women. I rest my case.*
> Gracias de antemano, chicos


 
Estimada Traductora,
1.  Cambié este hilo del Foro Legal al Foro General, dado que el contexto no es jurídico.
2.  No es cierto que nadie ha ofrecido un "modo de decir" esta expresión en español.  Te sugiero repasar las entradas.  Tal vez ninguno de ellos te complazcan, pero esto es otra cosa.


----------



## roanheads

En un libro español que tengo de "frases hechas", se emplea " se acabó " para dejar zanjado un asunto, o poner fin  a una situación no legal.

un saludo


----------



## stranger2ureyes

does it mean: my aurguments are strong enough, no need to say more.


----------



## eeen

Hi. Alguien podría ayudarme a traducir el término en español, rest our case.

En el contexto significa como terminar, resignar, etc...
Exactamente en términos legales. Gracias.


----------



## David

Lo que se dice al Juez después de haber presentado todas las pruebas, todo el testimonio que haya, el la vista oral... "The Defense rests." "The Prosecution rests," o "I rest my case"  "The Plaintiff rests". 

En conversación, "ya no tengo que decir más nada, pues lo que tú dices demuestra que admites que tengo razón."
Tu mamá me vuelve loco y no voy a pasar mis vacas en su casa.
Sí está bien, pero es mi mamá, y vuelve loco a todo el mundo.
I rest my case!


----------



## WhiteTobi

Cuál es la mejor traducción de "I rest my case"

¿y con esto digo todo
y no hay más que decir?

¿alguna mejor opción?

gracias


----------



## roanheads

Concluyo mi alegato.


----------



## David

No se dice al final del alegato. Se dice al haberse presentado el último testimonio de testigos, la última prueba.


----------



## SDLX Master

jbruceismay said:


> Estimada Traductora,
> 1. Cambié este hilo del Foro Legal al Foro General, dado que el contexto no es jurídico.
> 2. No es cierto que nadie ha ofrecido un "modo de decir" esta expresión en español. Te sugiero repasar las entradas. Tal vez ninguno de ellos te complazcan, pero esto es otra cosa.


 
En contexto: *¡HE DICHO! *


----------



## esl student

Context: A lawyer speaks to the judge and jury on the court.

The DNA and the fingerprints found on the corpse do not match my clents DNA and fingerprints. *I rest my case.*

Note: I am just trying to use the expression I rest my case correctly.( I know what it means).

Thank you.


----------



## Lerma

_*Con esto termino de explicar el caso.*_ Simplemente:_* He terminado*_, creo que podría valer.

http://www.babylon.com/definition/I_rest_my_case/Spanish


----------



## Javadaba

El uso de _rest my case_ es común en ambito judicial de los EE.UU. En otros países existen distintos protocolos y es posible que no haya un término de uso similar en español.

En general, se dice que el fiscal (prosecutor) concluye con su argumento.

Has buscado en el foro de terminología legal?


----------



## Lerma

Una semana después de discutir este hilo, me he encontrado la frase traducida como _*a*__* las pruebas me remito*_. Creo que aquí sería coherente, ya que lo dice el abogado defensor tras aludir a que las pruebas practicadas demuestran la inocencia de su defendido. También la he visto traducida como _*he dicho,*_ que se asemeja a mi propuesta de hace unos días_*.*_ Es posible que admita más de una traducción, según las circunstancias. 
http://209.85.229.132/search?q=cache:MLpJLJ8W2OcJ:www.phrases.org.uk/bulletin_board/18/messages/735.html+%22I+rest+my+case%22&cd=3&hl=es&ct=clnk&gl=es


----------



## TaraRoys

Este uso de I rest my case es correcto.


----------



## ajhadames

Solmar said:


> He visto que a veces, cuando hay una discusión utilizan esta expresión "I rest my case" para zanjarla cuando parece que no llegan a ninguna parte.
> 
> ¿Qué significa "I rest my case", si es una frase hecha? ¿O se traduce literalmente como "Dejo mi caso"?
> 
> Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.
> 
> 
> Solmar


Se que el tema es un poco viejito, pero quiero anadir mi opinion, ya que podria servir. Yo la traduciria asi: "Caso comprobado." o "La evidencia habla por si misma," queriendo decir que he ganado la discusion.b


----------



## Tobi

A mi me parece que de forma coloquial alguien podria decir "He dicho".


----------



## Iuris Tantum

Es quizá un fórmula que a título de colofón y que realmente no tiene mucho significado, a mi modo de ver.

Por ejemplo; en México los escrito dirigidos a los Tribunales terminan diciendo "PROTESTO LO NECESARIO", que, de fondo, no tiene un gran significado.

Hay abogado que "cierran" sus escritos con frases como "ALEA JACTA EST", y similares.

Así que, esa frase pudiere interpertarse de manera protocolaría y a título de colofón como he dicho, a mi modo de ver


----------



## ajhadames

Solmar said:


> He visto que a veces, cuando hay una discusión utilizan esta expresión "I rest my case" para zanjarla cuando parece que no llegan a ninguna parte.
> 
> ¿Qué significa "I rest my case", si es una frase hecha? ¿O se traduce literalmente como "Dejo mi caso"?
> 
> Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.
> 
> 
> Solmar


Caso comprobado? 
La evidencia habla por si misma?


----------



## nmanma

Southpark dobla "the defense rests, your honor" al español como "la defensa descansa, su señoría" (2ª temporada x capítulo 27) . En la versión española de la serie Bones lo traducen como "no tengo más testigos, su señoría" (3x13) y en la ley y el orden lo he oído como "la defensa no tiene nada que agregar" y "la defensa descansa", entre otros que se me escapan de la memoria.

Dado el contexto informal/entretenimiento, el que más me tinca es "no tengo nada que agregar" (en el sentido de los datos aportados hacen tan obvia la conclusión que ni siquiera tengo que decir la conclusión, o que es obvia). "La fiscalía descansa" me parece también gracioso porque trae a la mente la idea de un juicio. Como la televisión lo usa me imagino que la gente asocia esta última frase con un juicio, aunque tal vez no se diga en la vida real.


----------



## ajhadames

nmanma said:


> Southpark dobla "the defense rests, your honor" al español como "la defensa descansa, su señoría" (2ª temporada x capítulo 27) . En la versión española de la serie Bones lo traducen como "no tengo más testigos, su señoría" (3x13) y en la ley y el orden lo he oído como "la defensa no tiene nada que agregar" y "la defensa descansa", entre otros que se me escapan de la memoria.
> 
> Dado el contexto informal/entretenimiento, el que más me tinca es "no tengo nada que agregar" (en el sentido de los datos aportados hacen tan obvia la conclusión que ni siquiera tengo que decir la conclusión, o que es obvia). "La fiscalía descansa" me parece también gracioso porque trae a la mente la idea de un juicio. Como la televisión lo usa me imagino que la gente asocia esta última frase con un juicio, aunque tal vez no se diga en la vida real.




Bienvenido al foro NMANMA. Tal como lo has interpretado, el comentario se asocia a un juicio; y sí, se usa corrientemente en la vida real. El concepto es que, la réplica, reacción, acción o acontecimientos de la persona o asunto del que se está tratando; inmediatamente antes del comentario, demuestran, corroboran, o sirven de evidencia para respaldar el punto de vista, el caso presentado por el que hace el comentario. Sería como decir: Acabas/se acaba de comprobar lo que te discuto. Por eso lo traduje como; Caso comprobado; aunque caben otros. Saludos.


----------



## ajhadames

Se me acaba de ocurrir un buen ejemplo. Si estuviese argumentando que eres iracundo; y si echando chispas a través de los ojos enrojecidos, con la respiración agitada, botando espuma por la boca, y sacudiendo tu puñño en mi cara me contestaras que no es cierto, entonces yo comentaría: I rest my case, o caso comprobado = Acabas de comprobar el caso(judicial) que te estoy presentando), con tu reaccion.


----------



## Andreaferrer

La expresión en español podría ser:

A las pruebas me remito.


----------



## La Inglesa

I am so happy that I finally know how to say "I rest my case" in Spanish, at least in Latin. It's not that I use it that often but it's just such a useful littleexpression. It's a bit of a mouthful, so I'm not sure I'll remember it!


----------



## Mhina

I live in Spain and I ussually say colloquially *"No hay más preguntas"* instead of *"He dicho" *(just to finish a conversation in which the proofs demonstrate that I'm right). I find it the best synonym because it's an expression taken from legal terminology and it's commonly used as a colloquial expression, on the other hand, "He dicho" hasn't got any relationship with legal terminology.


----------



## beccar San

Me disculpo por el tardío aporte. Algunas frases que encontré son: _«He dicho.[!]*», «La defensa descansa.», «No tengo [...]»__ª__, _o _«No hay más preguntas (su Señoría)»ª_, o algo inclusive un poco más 'técnico', como: _«A confesión de parte, relevo de prueba.»ª_

_(*).: Perspectiva de juez
(ª).: Me imagino que estas frases serían más adecuadas dichas en tono de ironía; su Señoría.

_Imagino que las circumstancias para su uso ya están sobreentendidas.


----------



## Shaska

"La evidencia habla por sí misma"
O:
"He ahí la evidencia"


----------



## AbogadoPeter

Taking a quick look through the responses, I did not see a _legal_ translation that I consider to be accurate.

In court, in my practice, "the plaintiff rests" (or prosecution or defense rests, or "the people" [a governmental agency] rest") means that I have concluded presenting _my part_ of the case, which in the instance of a plaintiff or prosecution, is referred to as your "case in chief."*

It does _not_ mean that you have no more arguments to present, nor does it necessarily mean that you will not present further proofs, since you may present counterarguments during the other side's case, and may put in new evidence, including new witnesses, in rebuttal (to respond to or counter arguments or evidence put on by the other side).

From a social perspective, I agree that the meaning intended by "I rest my case" is probably captured in _he dicho_, _ahí muere_ and the other suggestions that have been made.

*Law Dictionary: What is CASE IN CHIEF? definition of CASE IN CHIEF (Black's Law Dictionary)

The portion of a trial whereby the party with the BURDEN OF PROOF in the case presents its evidence. The term differs from a rebuttal, whereby a party seeks to contradict the other party’s evidence.
What is CASE IN CHIEF? definition of CASE IN CHIEF (Black's Law Dictionary)


----------



## Shaska

AbogadoPeter said:


> Taking a quick look through the responses, I did not see a _legal_ translation that I consider to be accurate.
> 
> In court, in my practice, "the plaintiff rests" (or prosecution or defense rests, or "the people" [a governmental agency] rest") means that I have concluded presenting _my part_ of the case, which in the instance of a plaintiff or prosecution, is referred to as your "case in chief."*
> 
> It does _not_ mean that you have no more arguments to present, nor does it necessarily mean that you will not present further proofs, since you may present counterarguments during the other side's case, and may put in new evidence, including new witnesses, in rebuttal (to respond to or counter arguments or evidence put on by the other side).
> 
> From a social perspective, I agree that the meaning intended by "I rest my case" is probably captured in _he dicho_, _ahí muere_ and the other suggestions that have been made.
> 
> *Law Dictionary: What is CASE IN CHIEF? definition of CASE IN CHIEF (Black's Law Dictionary)
> 
> The portion of a trial whereby the party with the BURDEN OF PROOF in the case presents its evidence. The term differs from a rebuttal, whereby a party seeks to contradict the other party’s evidence.
> What is CASE IN CHIEF? definition of CASE IN CHIEF (Black's Law Dictionary)



===============================================================

The original question was: "He visto que a veces, cuando hay una discusión utilizan esta expresión "I rest my case" para zanjarla cuando parece que no llegan a ninguna parte." which suggests social context. However, I would be interested to read your input or suggestion for a legal translation to Spanish for the above quote.

Cheers!


----------



## AbogadoPeter

I was referring to the terms that were presented with English definitions. None appeared to describe the phrase as it is used in the U.S. in English, in court. I don't know other legal systems well enough to know if there is a term that is equivalent. I understand that in Mexico, "juicios orales" have only begun to increase in use over the last few years and still aren't the norm, and that in any case their legal system is rather different. So all I could go by is the definitions of the terms that were being proposed.


----------



## Dani California

David said:


> No se dice al final del alegato. Se dice al haberse presentado el último testimonio de testigos, la última prueba.



Partiendo de lo que aclara David, en España la expresión equivalente sería, tal y como acertadamente señala Mhina, "no hay más preguntas", esta es la formula que usan letrados y miembros del Ministerio Fiscal para indicar que han concluído su interrogatorio.
Si se trata de haber concluído con el conjunto de diligencias de prueba (testifical, en su caso, incluída) presentadas por la parte en cuestión la fórmula sería no hay más pruebas por esta parte
Saludos
C.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

_La defensa/acusación ha concluido. _
Pej. the defense rests;
_(con la venia de su señoría) la defensa / la acusación *ha concluido*. _


----------

